# I be lovin me some Sammy Potkins!!



## MCBUCK (Jul 1, 2013)

“I don’t think there’s a better receiver than me, not in the ACC, not in the nation,” he said. “My goal is to break all of (DeAndre Hopkins’), records and help get this team where we want to go.
“I have heard the critics doubt me,” Watkins said, “I’ve heard them say I can’t play a whole season or the defenses figured me out or whatever, but that’s not the case. I will catch 80 or more balls, I’ll get at least 13-16 touchdowns and 1400 yards, that’s what’s coming.”



“Behind the scenes we like our schedule,” he said. “People talk about Georgia, Florida State and South Carolina, but I’m not worried about them, I’m concentrated on what we do.“If we come out and beat Georgia, not just beat ‘em but beat the mess out of ‘em like we should, I don’t see no problems in getting started in the right direction.

( S. Watkins Stats vs three #SEC teams in 2012? Suspended vs. #Aub, 4 catches for 37 yds vs #USCe, and knocked out of gm in 1st Qt vs #LSU  )


----------



## Horns (Jul 1, 2013)

He was unbelievable as a freshman but it seems that he let it go to his head. We will know how good he is soon. Go Dawgs.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jul 1, 2013)

I hope they post this in all of UGA D-backs lockers. Love the bulletin board material.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> I hope they post this in all of UGA D-backs lockers. Love the bulletin board material.



Won't have to print up too many copies.   Yall got any Dbacks left after the injuries/suspensions/etc....???


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jul 1, 2013)

I hope Tray Matthews has this on his locker.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Won't have to print up too many copies.   Yall got any Dbacks left after the injuries/suspensions/etc....???



I wish JHC hadn't been suspended, but I doubt that either of our 2 injured db's (1 cb and 1 S) would have seen time against Clemson.  

I think the coaches are excited about the 2 CB's that are coming in, those being Wiggins and Langley.  If Langley buckles down and is prepared to compete, I have heard that he will see considerable playing time this year.  Wiggins, though a little shorter than what our coaches like, certainly had the tenacity at cb and it'll be interesting to see which of these 2 is ready to step up early and possibly step in to a backup role.


----------



## Horns (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is a pretty good article on Sammy. It might get your blood boiling Dawg fans.

http://www.dawgbark.net/blogs/goodnight-sammy-watkins-1939.html


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm not a fan of anybody talking all that much, but Sammy has the ability to back it up, no doubt.

Now, who knows who will win the game?  But Watkins the best receiver in the nation?  Not a huge stretch, IMO.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm not a fan of anybody talking all that much, but Sammy has the ability to back it up, no doubt.
> 
> Now, who knows who will win the game?  But Watkins the best receiver in the nation?  Not a huge stretch, IMO.



No doubt, Sammy is one of the best out there.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2013)

Horns said:


> Here is a pretty good article on Sammy. It might get your blood boiling Dawg fans.
> 
> http://www.dawgbark.net/blogs/goodnight-sammy-watkins-1939.html



I'm ready to have another Blue at safety.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 1, 2013)

the Shaq will be on the field. 

everything I have heard about Fluker indicates he is the real deal. JUCO AA 

first three hits...all legal even by the new rules....6'2" 205 and fast


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 1, 2013)

With our returning offensive firepower I don't see Sammy winning this game. With Clems young or inexperienced db corp I see Murray lighting them up. I also see Gurley running for over 100 yds. Bama couldn't stop Gurley, doubt Clemscum can.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 2, 2013)

Call me when he can run something other than a stop and go or post route.....


----------



## alphachief (Jul 2, 2013)

Two words...BRING IT!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 2, 2013)

All nonsense aside I am really looking forward to this game.  I wish more teams would schedule like this.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope the poor boy doesn't get hurt but have a feeling more than one person is going to lay the wood to him in thst game, yellow flag or not just for that comment


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 4, 2013)

can't wait to see our new Safety Matthews lay this dude out a few times, legally of course.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 4, 2013)

overrated


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 4, 2013)

I think with the losses in the Dawg defense chances are that Watkins and the Tigers will run thru the Georgia defense at will, of course the Tiger defense isn't much better. But I think the Dawgs offense is good but not as high powered as the Tigers. Tigers win 38- 27


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I think with the losses in the Dawg defense chances are that Watkins and the Tigers will run thru the Georgia defense at will, of course the Tiger defense isn't much better. But I think the Dawgs offense is good but not as high powered as the Tigers. Tigers win 38- 27



Thats not an unfair statement. Except for the score prediction. UGA's D wasnt all that good last year. The D this year is unproven. This game could get out of hand quick for both teams. Maybe a shoot out. But I think UGA gets a w up there but I am a homer.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 4, 2013)

I think uga gets the win also, I'm in the minority but think our D will be much better "statistic wise", a lot of guys played very selfish last year, clemson is a great team will win the acc this year. Our young guys will show out its going to be a great game


----------



## dark horse (Jul 5, 2013)

As a freshman, I thought he was the best football player in the country, not sure what happened to him last year as he looked much less explosive?


----------



## gin house (Jul 7, 2013)

My opinion of Watkins is he will shred a defense if hes comfortable.   If the Db's are physical and hard hitters he gets butterfingers and isnt a threat.  Watch some film, you'll agree.    I can see Clemson winning this game but i think UGA will.  Clemson has a lot to play for, you know the SEC haters get up for it, just like the LSu game.....What does LSU and UGA have to get up for to beat Clemson??  I see the difference in the game being Gurley.  Neither has a great defense, clemsons is a little better.   Both have a great offense, id give the edge to UGA with the backfield.  Clemson doesnt have a proven RB, Ellington is gone.   Murray and Boyd both can sling it if there isnt pressure.   UGA in a close one.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 7, 2013)

gin house said:


> My opinion of Watkins is he will shred a defense if hes comfortable.   If the Db's are physical and hard hitters he gets butterfingers and isnt a threat.  Watch some film, you'll agree.    I can see Clemson winning this game but i think UGA will.  Clemson has a lot to play for, you know the SEC haters get up for it, just like the LSu game.....What does LSU and UGA have to get up for to beat Clemson??  I see the difference in the game being Gurley.  Neither has a great defense, clemsons is a little better.   Both have a great offense, id give the edge to UGA with the backfield.  Clemson doesnt have a proven RB, Ellington is gone.   Murray and Boyd both can sling it if there isnt pressure.   UGA in a close one.



It seemed to me LSU came out pretty strong in their game against Clemson last year.  If anything they jumped out early and became complacent.  

I can agree with your assessment of Watkins but if he is shutdown Clemson has other athletes that will make plays.  I would think most UGA fans know that if they don't "get up" for this game, they will lose.  Right now I would pick UGA because I think AM is more consistent and better over Boyd.  If they flipped QB's I'd pick Clemson.  On D UGA is replacing lots of bodies and Clemson is traditionally Jekyll and Hyde.  Both teams have great skill and speed on O.  I just dont see much difference in the players except for the color of jerseys they will be wearing and at QB.


----------



## gin house (Jul 7, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It seemed to me LSU came out pretty strong in their game against Clemson last year.  If anything they jumped out early and became complacent.
> 
> I can agree with your assessment of Watkins but if he is shutdown Clemson has other athletes that will make plays.  I would think most UGA fans know that if they don't "get up" for this game, they will lose.  Right now I would pick UGA because I think AM is more consistent and better over Boyd.  If they flipped QB's I'd pick Clemson.  On D UGA is replacing lots of bodies and Clemson is traditionally Jekyll and Hyde.  Both teams have great skill and speed on O.  I just dont see much difference in the players except for the color of jerseys they will be wearing and at QB.



   Clemson has some good recievers.   I expect Clemsons defense to be improved this year, im sure it will be but by how much?  This is a closely matched pair but i see UGA pulling it out.  It will be loud in Death Valley ( probably not as loud as Williams Brice last year).   Hard to call this one.   I say UGA in a close one, if it were in Athens id say UGA by 10.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 8, 2013)

Dawgs by 21 cause no one...NO ONE.... expects that at all...including CU's offense.  Dawgs offense is that much beter than CU's D (everybody expects a shootout) and CU's offense "expects" the UGA defense to be down and inexperienced...UGA lost a bunch of starters, but those starters last year were a part of a heavy rotation....this years starters are probably more athletic than that departing class...and they are definitely more hungry AND they feel they have something to prove....Boyd will be running for his life.  Just my .02, but that is what I feel .


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 8, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Dawgs by 21 cause no one...NO ONE.... expects that at all...including CU's offense.  Dawgs offense is that much beter than CU's D (everybody expects a shootout) and CU's offense "expects" the UGA defense to be down and inexperienced...UGA lost a bunch of starters, but those starters last year were a part of a heavy rotation....this years starters are probably more athletic than that departing class...and they are definitely more hungry AND they feel they have something to prove....Boyd will be running for his life.  Just my .02, but that is what I feel .



Not to pick but nobody expects a Clemson rout over Uga either.  Wouldn't you be better off just saying you have a feeling?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 8, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Not to pick but nobody expects a Clemson route over Uga either.  Wouldn't you be better off just saying you have a feeling?



no....call it a summertime MLK day..."I have a dream."  Take that prediction I gave, add some sugar, coffee, creme, and put it in a fancy cup, and slap $4.50 on the table and you have a Starbucks....I have no clue what the outcome of that game will be, but I wanted to sound like I worked on Gameday. But you have to admit; no, and I do mean NO ONE would ever predict a UGA three touchdown win.....I wanted to be different and try to stir up some genuine posts on the board.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 8, 2013)

I can agree clemson averaged 22 points a game against sec defenses last year with roughly the same O as this year if that holds true I could legitimately see a 46-25 game. Clemsons D only saw 1 awesome O last year fsu. It's a good challenge for our young very very hungry D


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes they beat 2 sec teams last year a very weak auburn and a lack luster Lsu last year who in that game did not play half as hard or with any heart as they did against ole miss or bama last year. Uga will roll the more I think about it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Yes they beat 2 sec teams last year a very weak auburn and a lack luster Lsu last year who in that game did not play half as hard or with any heart as they did against ole miss or bama last year.



LSU gave Clemson all they had and came up short. 





gin house said:


> -  Clemson has a lot to play for, you know the SEC haters get up for it, just like the LSu game.....What does LSU and UGA have to get up for to beat Clemson??



LSU was representing the SEC and was playing for pride and bragging rights.   

Uga should have no problem getting up for this game. Even though it's the first game of the season it could very well have Natl Championship implications for both teams. It should be a good game and I'm definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jul 9, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> LSU gave Clemson all they had and came up short.



Even though Clemson played their best defensive game of the year, LSU's loss was clearly on Les Miles's shoulders. A high school coach could have made better decisions than he did.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 9, 2013)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Even though Clemson played their best defensive game of the year, LSU's loss was clearly on Les Miles's shoulders. A high school coach could have made better decisions than he did.



Isn't that about the usual?  People have been saying that about Miles for years but LSU remains among the best in the SEC.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 9, 2013)

Defensively they played a good game against a great O but lsu's offense was not good at all in that game


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 9, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> can't wait to see our new Safety Matthews lay this dude out a few times, legally of course.



better hope the SEC/ACC refs are reluctant to throw the "targeting" flag...I've read several articles featuring interviews with conference refs which seem to indicate that the refs will throw that flag a lot, especially in the PAC12 and B1G conferences.
Supposedly the replay officials will have a say, but who knows?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't wait until kickoff!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 11, 2013)

Should be a great game....looking forward to it and to the start of College football


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 11, 2013)

I think this may be one of the ACC-vs-SEC bragging rights type games spotandstalk mentioned.  The LSU-CU game may have been for Clempson, but it was not for LSU.


----------



## Local Boy (Jul 15, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> I think this may be one of the ACC-vs-SEC bragging rights type games spotandstalk mentioned.  The LSU-CU game may have been for Clempson, but it was not for LSU.



So, if the SEC looses, it's not a bragging rights game?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Local Boy said:


> So, if the SEC looses, it's not a bragging rights game?



Exactly what is "looses"?? I see that all the time here on the forum, but I have yet to figure it out?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 17, 2013)

Local Boy said:


> So, if the SEC looses, it's not a bragging rights game?



the bowl game was not a bragging rights game....LSU was never "into" the game ...UGA is "into" from the word go.. this game has some history/rivalry...I see where you are coming from, so I do owe a bit more explanation.  I hope this clears it up some.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jul 17, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> the bowl game was not a bragging rights game....LSU was never "into" the game ...UGA is "into" from the word go.. this game has some history/rivalry...I see where you are coming from, so I do owe a bit more explanation.  I hope this clears it up some.




Did you even watch the LSU Clemson game? To say that LSU didn’t give 100%, or that they weren’t  “into” the game is just flat out wrong.

LSU gave everything they had and some and could  not hang with Clemson for 4 quarters.

Also, while close in score, the game was dominated by Clemson throughout.  
They out gained LSU 449 to 219 yards.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 17, 2013)

I will say it again lsu's D played the O didn't show up and play with any heart until it was to late


----------



## Local Boy (Jul 18, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> the bowl game was not a bragging rights game....LSU was never "into" the game ...UGA is "into" from the word go.. this game has some history/rivalry...I see where you are coming from, so I do owe a bit more explanation.  I hope this clears it up some.



You're right, UGA-Clemson is a rivlary even though they don't play on a regular basis.  Seems like it festered a couple of years around 1980 when they beat each other during key seasons.  Sometime, I'll tell some of you young guys about football before the modern era.


----------



## Local Boy (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's something interesting.  Pretty balanced, even a tie.  

I think 1981 really got in UGA fans crawl. 

My sister had graduated from Clemson and was going to Grad school at UGA about 1983.  Clemson was put on probation by the NCAA.  A guy wrote in the campus newspaper wondering how "a podunk school like Clemson" wasn't banned from the NCAA for all their infractions.  He must have been clairvoyant, because at the time, the NCAA hadn't released what the infractions were.


http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/1980s.html


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 18, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I will say it again lsu's D played the_ O didn't show up _and play with any heart until it was to late



DING DING!!  the defense didn't do much either as far as that goes. I saw no emotion from most of the defense.  and the LSU offensive line looked like they all had a hangover.



weathermantrey said:


> Did you even watch the LSU Clemson game? To say that LSU didn’t give 100%, or that they weren’t  “into” the game is just flat out wrong.
> 
> LSU gave everything they had and some and could  not hang with Clemson for 4 quarters.
> 
> ...



as a matter of fact, I did watch the game...and drank a bit of Blue Moon IIRC....from what I can recall...Mett spent most of the game running for his life or on looking at the roof cause the offensive line was AWOL...Hill ran like he had lead in his shoes too.  Not only that, but Boyd had a career game that day(?)  he could do nothing wrong.....the LSU "D" let him sling it around like it was a back yard challenge match.





Local Boy said:


> You're right, UGA-Clemson is a rivlary even though they don't play on a regular basis.  Seems like it festered a couple of years around 1980 when they beat each other during key seasons.  Sometime, I'll tell some of you young guys about football before the modern era.



I never did like Danny Ford after the 81' game...one of those "Clemson Wins 16-16" TYPE games, at least y'all went on on to win the NC.  I worked with/for a guy that was on that CU ...he was a LB and mostly ST guy..he was HS star QB from Hartwell.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 18, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> DING DING!!  the defense didn't do much either as far as that goes. I saw no emotion from most of the defense.  and the LSU offensive line looked like they all had a hangover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pure nonsense... Even Les Miles said they smacked Boyd around and he still made plays.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 18, 2013)

nats


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 18, 2013)

What I meant by the D played was the held an O to 25 point who normally scores 50+


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 18, 2013)

What I meant by the D played was the held an O to 25 point who normally scores 50+


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 18, 2013)

they were scoring a bunch of points...weren't they?! nearly every game.  whew, those ACC defenses are really stout!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah man not sure we will even get on the board


----------



## weathermantrey (Jul 11, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Call me when he can run something other than a stop and go or post route.....



I guess the NFL doesn’t agree with you considering he was the 4th overall and 1st receiver picked in the draft this year...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 11, 2014)

weathermantrey said:


> I guess the NFL doesn’t agree with you considering he was the 4th overall and 1st receiver picked in the draft this year...




Man, did you bookmark this or something?  You realize this was over a year ago right?

That's pretty pathetic.

How many NFL catches does he have again? 

He's better than he was when I made that statement but still has a TON of improvement to make to be a #1 reciever.

Might want to hop off the internet now and find a life, it's a great big world out there.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 11, 2014)

weathermantrey said:


> I guess the NFL doesn’t agree with you considering he was the 4th overall and 1st receiver picked in the draft this year...



And they never get it wrong-
Chad Jackson
Charles Rogers
Desmond Howard
Roy Williams
Mike Williams
Troy Williamson
David Terell
Etc. Etc.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 11, 2014)

boom...wop!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> And they never get it wrong-
> Chad Jackson
> Charles Rogers
> Desmond Howard
> ...



First round WR's are the most failed position in the game. 

I guess being a Clemson fan he's got to hang his hat on something. It's not like they've won anything in a REALLY long time.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jul 13, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> First round WR's are the most failed position in the game.
> 
> I guess being a Clemson fan he's got to hang his hat on something. It's not like they've won anything in a REALLY long time.



We just won the orange bowl..

What’s has miami done the last 5 years?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 13, 2014)

.....not give up 70 to WVU.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 13, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> First round WR's are the most failed position in the game.
> 
> I guess being a Clemson fan he's got to hang his hat on something. It's not like they've won anything in a REALLY long time.



miami has been in the ditch ever since they fired coker


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> .....not give up 70 to WVU.



wellllllllllllll, only 50 would not have gotten us a new defensive coordinator


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 13, 2014)

Ill buy you a beer for that one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> First round WR's are the most failed position in the game.
> 
> I guess being a Clemson fan he's got to hang his hat on something. It's not like they've won anything in a REALLY long time.



1st round WR and Qb seem like they rarely live up to the hype.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> First round WR's are the most failed position in the game.
> 
> I guess being a Clemson fan he's got to hang his hat on something. It's not like they've won anything in a REALLY long time.



What do you mean?  They were claiming an ACC Championship last year.

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2013/8/20/4640968/clemson-claims-2012-atlantic-division-championship


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 14, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> miami has been in the ditch ever since they fired coker



Miami was in the ditch before they fired Coker.  They just waiting until the rain to fire him.


----------



## weathermantrey (Sep 15, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Man, did you bookmark this or something?  You realize this was over a year ago right?
> 
> That's pretty pathetic.
> 
> ...



Well he lead his team with 8 catches for 117 yards and TD in his second game for the bills... ready to admit you were wrong yet?


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 15, 2014)

weathermantrey said:


> Well he lead his team with 8 catches for 117 yards and TD in his second game for the bills... ready to admit you were wrong yet?



You want to hang your hat on one game? 

Are you serious with this?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 15, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Are you serious with this?



Sadly, I think he is.


----------

